# 1911 split barrel bushing



## uscband79 (Feb 3, 2016)

I recently bought an early Colt model 1911. I already have a Colt M1991A1. Can someone tell me if the split barrel bushing from the 1911 is supposed to be tight on the barrel? My 1991 solid bushing slips over the barrel with ease. Won't the tightness of the split bushing damage or scratch the barrel? Can the split bushing be opened up so it slips over the barrel with ease like my 1991? I'm pretty new to the 1911's but I'm learning. Thanks for the help. 

Rich


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

A little reading on the split bushing

The MKIV/Series 70 Colts


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey Rich. As my friend PIC's link shows, the split bushing of the Series 70 is supposed to be tight. That's the point. In hand made competition 1911's you have hand fitted match grade barrels to match grade bushings. Mine were so tight, you needed a bushing wrench to turn them. Even my commercial Remington R1 Enhanced 1911 has a match barrel and bushing that are so tight, I need to use that bushing wrench. A good tight fit usually will provide a more accurate handgun. Your looser 1991 model would probably be less accurate though you'd have to be a darn good shot to tell it in most cases. Back when I was much younger and was into the 2700 competition crowd, I could tell the difference. Today, I'm not nearly good enough. Today, I feel lucky to be on the paper at 50 yards. LOL Anywhere on the paper.


----------



## uscband79 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Like I said I'm new to the 1911 so I have another question....the bushings being tight around the barrel, doesn't that scratch the barrel with the recoil?

Thanks 

Rich


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

uscband79 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Like I said I'm new to the 1911 so I have another question....the bushings being tight around the barrel, doesn't that scratch the barrel with the recoil?


Barrels and bushing are pretty tough stuff. Yes, eventually the bushing and/or barrel will become worn enough they will become a little less accurate. This is a maintenance item. You just order new ones. You can order anything from loose GI barrels and bushing kits to hand fitted match barrel and bushings. The latter needs to be ordered as a pair because they are matched to each other. Tight.

Here's a page with barrels from one supplier. Note some come with matched bushings. They also have a page or more of just bushings. Everyone has tons of barrels and bushings. Some are looking to replace worn out parts while others want more accurate tight hand fitted to upgrade. Barrels and bushing are so easy to install, but some require a little fitting. Some folks want threaded barrels for compensators or suppressors. Some might want to try a different twist. There are also various types of feed ramps. Take a look.

I like Wilson Combat parts. For magazines, Wilson Combat and MecGar

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?targetLocation=%2F_%2FN-8806%2B4294949903%3FNp%3D2%26Nr%3DAND%2528p_visible%253A1%252Ccustomertypeid%253A1%2529%26Nrpp%3D24%26Ns%3Dp_metric_sales_velocity%257C1%26Ntpc%3D1%26Ntpr%3D1


----------



## uscband79 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info. You guys have the knowledge and experience. Appreciate the help.

Rich


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Both of my competition 1911s have collet bushings.
Accuracy? When I changed from solid bushings, I couldn't tell the difference. Stripping and cleaning are much easier, though.
Longevity and strength? My two collet bushing were installed in 1980, and used in competition until 1995 or so. One of them is still the original bushing, and one broke in about 1989. The broken one was replaced by hand, in just a few minutes, in mid-match. (I lost.)

My collet bushings are installed over regular barrels. A special collet-bushing barrel is not necessary.
Yes, the collet wears on the barrel. So does a standard solid bushing. However, the barrel won't ever wear through. Neither will the bushing. But if the Colt factory didn't heat-treat the collet area exactly right, a collet leaf can break off. (Ask me how I know.)
Collet wear on the barrel is covered by the slide: You can't normally see it until you field-strip the pistol. Barrels aren't normally blued, so there isn't any finish to be worn off.

Properly fitted solid bushings also break. It's rare, but I've seen it happen.
A solid bushing should not be tight against the barrel, but it does need to fit it closely.
Fitting a solid bushing really means making it precisely, and very tightly, fit the _slide_. It's OK if the barrel jiggles just a little within the bushing's oriface, but the bushing must not move at all within the slide.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

uscband79 said:


> Thanks for the info. You guys have the knowledge and experience. Appreciate the help.
> 
> Rich


Even though USC is in California I like them, I watched them in the meadowlands playing penn state, paterno was there.

i also watched them play Notre dame in California,, yes I kicked the bottom plate of the flag pole before the game.

Troy palomalu was playing, Carson Palmer ..

ok , now tell me your not in the USC band and I'll be on my Merry way, lol


----------



## uscband79 (Feb 3, 2016)

Right On! and Fight On! Kicked that pole so many times myself. When I was going to school there in the late '70's the poles weren't there. That tradition I believe started in the '80's. Yes I was in the band back then. My son and daughter were in the band also in the early 2000's. I volunteered my time supporting the band, organized a golf tournament to raise money (15 years) and helped on game day ...home and away. The last few years I slowed down a bit to enjoy my grandchildren and gun collection. I appreciate your response. Take care and have a great 2017!

Rich


----------



## uscband79 (Feb 3, 2016)

Steve M1911A1, thank you for your insight! You answered my questions. I think that the split bushing is over a regular barrel and I had read that a special barrel was needed, so I was hesitant to use it. Now I'm clear that it is ok and the tightness on the barrel is normal on regular barrels. My mind is at ease. Thank you. I'm just starting to be a 1911 enthusiast and hope to be as knowledgeable as you guys in a few years. Appreciate the help!

Rich


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We endeavour to please, sir. -Jeeves, by P.G. Woodhouse

Is this where I make a joke about Trojans?


----------

